# rock band 2 drumset



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Can I buy rock band instruments at an electronics store in the UAE? I checked a few webistes (e.g. Plug-ins) but couldn't find anything through their online search. I would prefer to leave my drumset behind and just buy a new one there.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a large music store (instruments etc) 1st floor Ibn Battuta mall. Geant end, opposite Fitness First


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> There is a large music store (instruments etc) 1st floor Ibn Battuta mall. Geant end, opposite Fitness First


Thanks for the reply Ogri. Is it an actual music store or an electronics store. Not sure they would sell it in a music store. I probably shouldn't have used the term "instrument" before. Accessory is probably a better fit. It is an accessory to an xbox game that doesn't really make any music.  I know I'm a geek.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Starv said:


> Thanks for the reply Ogri. Is it an actual music store or an electronics store. Not sure they would sell it in a music store. I probably shouldn't have used the term "instrument" before. Accessory is probably a better fit. It is an accessory to an xbox game that doesn't really make any music.  I know I'm a geek.


It is an actual music store.

haven't got a clue about stuff for x-boxes. maybe worth trying Virgin Meagstores in Dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's also a place in Madinat, when you leave the car park turn left, (tie shop in front of you) and it's on the left...

I bought a drum kit there for my son a few christmasses ago...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yes you can buy them at any electronic or toy store here in dubai that caries ps3 or 360. or you can just come over here and play.. my kids are better than I am though. lol. and they are only 6 and 4


----------

